# Picked up our new Eos tonight!



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

We're so excited! We got the candy white 2.0t w/ moonrock gray interior, sport pkg, dsg and dynaudio upgrade to keep the '04 R32 company that's already in our driveway. We had a difficult time finding this particular configuration anywhere in California, but Chris Ramey at Dirito Brothers in Walnut Creek, CA really went the extra mile to find us what we were looking for with absolutely no pressure. The guys there are very knowledgeable as well, making it the most seamless and pain-free car purchase I've ever experienced. The Eos is really an amazing car and you can bet we're on our way to the beach this weekend with the top down. It's looking to be in the 80's again, so the weather couldn't be more perfect. Photos to come!








As an aside, does anyone know when the rubber mats will be coming out with "Eos" on them? We're holding out for those... and how about those really amazing luggage sets that fit perfectly in the trunk with the top down?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Congratulations on your Eos -- you're gonna love it! Looking forward to pics. The rubber mats are available now (I have them, got them from my dealer before winter started). I know at least one other poster here has the luggage, but can't remember who it was. Enjoy your beauty!
Alex


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Congratulations!
You probably should get the _Euro_ rubber mats instead of the Monster mats.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2934322
For the Eos, they actually say "Eos", and they look better and are easier to clean than the deep, deep treads of the Monster mats.
Your local dealer can get them-- don't let them tell you that "European stuff" isn't available to them (they offer some Euro mats in DriversGear). If you give them the part# they can get them in a day or two.
If you lived somewhere with heavy snow or mud (and you used the Eos then and tracked it in







), then I would say buy Monster mats, but in CA you won't need the treads.
William


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (ChicagoVW)*

Which Beach...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Congrats on the new Eos!
80 degrees, going to the beach with the top down...... Man that would be sweet.
If I headed to the beach with the top down it would be to go ice fishing and I'd be wearing a parka, scarf and toque. 
Enjoy the new car and your fantastic weather!
Kevin


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Well I also got my EOS today.







It was ready for me to pick up from yesterday but it was pouring with rain and I didnt want to spoil that first day shine.Everything is working great up to now,I turned on the bi-xenons a while ago and they are absolutely great...pictures coming very soon


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_Well I also got my EOS today.







It was ready for me to pick up from yesterday but it was pouring with rain and I didnt want to spoil that first day shine.Everything is working great up to now,I turned on the bi-xenons a while ago and they are absolutely great...pictures coming very soon























Rain!
And there was I thinking you would be basking in sunshine!
Hope you are enjoying it


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Gadgeteer1066)*

the forecast for the weekend is good.............very good.......23 degrees and sun







planning to go up to the mountains and take my first photos


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*

Congrats Andy, Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (just4fun)*

Kevin Thanks,im just waiting for the weather to improve,because since Tuesday its been raining....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*

Andy
Never had a chance to visit Cyprus, hadn't even been to greece until last year. Does Cyprus have a lot of Ancient Greek ruins, if so they'd make a beautiful and appropriate backdrop for some pictures of your EOS... Just a thought...
-Mark


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_Kevin Thanks,im just waiting for the weather to improve,because since Tuesday its been raining....
















Even rain would be an improvement. It is supposed to get up to 11-12 celcius today, but then cooling down again for a few days. I always considered mid April thru mid Oct to be motorcycle season, should be the same for top down, so it's only a few more weeks away.
In the meantime we're enjoying driving the Eos and getting to know the car, the more we drive it, the more impressed we become. Luv this car!!
Kevin


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robotop* »_We're so excited! ... Photos to come! 

...the aforementioned obligatory vortex new ride photos:
our driveway buddies


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (R32bert)*

I've heard of Color choices being Cop magnets but isn't the licence plate on the R32 asking for it ?


----------



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*

It's amazing what a little Photoshop can do


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Damn I feel for that one......


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*

OK, so now I've finished wiping egg of my face, any Northern CA owners up for a get together in the Wine country...


----------



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

That would be great fun! Have you ever been to Coppola's winery? It's really a great stop on the drive upvalley. Silverado Trail offers a beautiful scenic drive, as does Hwy. 29 as you hit Calistoga and beyond.
By the way, I wanted to check and see if the price we paid was a good one... $39,6xx out the door (after lic., doc., taxes, fees). We got the candy white, moonrock gray leather, DSG, dynaudio, 18" wheels, sports package. According to vw.com's config. tool, the cost for the car is: $36,915. Apparently no one is really getting "deal" here in CA for these babies, because there just aren't that many out there. A few on lots here and there and they sell within 7 days of arrival in most cases. No real incentive to clear them out, so no real dickering possibility save for "extras". We did get 3% over invoice, as I mentioned previously, because of the AAA membership we have (and I encourage everyone to ask for it, if they have a Costco or AAA membership). 
Anyway... Northern California get together would be great fun. Who's up for it? Should we start a new thread to get more notice??








- Lorien


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

Lorein
I payed MSRP for my 3.2L, so I think you did OK. Wish I'd know about the AAA deal, does it apply to special orders. I ordered mine back in July and didnt' get it till January....
-Mark


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*

Mark Idont know if youve heard of Paphos,its on the west of the island and has so many ancient ruins,its about a 2 hour drive from me.I think its a great idea for photos there....Imagine parking my EOS right in the middle of an ancient amphitheatre,that really would be a great photo


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (just4fun)*

Kevin,hi again,well today the weather was brilliant,about 20 degrees and very sunny.5 months of waiting for my EOS have finally started paying off.I enjoyed every minute.Truelly brilliant car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*

Hi Andy,
Got up to 14 celcius yesterday, thought about going for a quick top down cruise after washing and waxing the Eos. Still a fair bit of snow melting though and decided the tongue lashing I would get from the better half if I got the interior splashed wasn't worth it.
We drove up to the lake last night and woke up this morning to 2 cm of snow and -6 celcius.
Stupid damn country, a 20 degree swing in temp in 12 hours.
I guess I can't complain too much, the Eastern US and Canada got blasted with a pretty wicked blizzard a couple days ago.
Glad to hear you are getting the opportunity to enjoy the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by just4fun at 4:35 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Robotop (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (Robotop)*

That would be great fun! Have you ever been to Coppola's winery? It's really a great stop on the drive upvalley. Silverado Trail offers a beautiful scenic drive, as does Hwy. 29 as you hit Calistoga and beyond.
By the way, I wanted to check and see if the price we paid was a good one... $39,6xx out the door (after lic., doc., taxes, fees). We got the candy white, moonrock gray leather, DSG, dynaudio, 18" wheels, sports package. According to vw.com's config. tool, the cost for the car is: $36,915. Apparently no one is really getting "deal" here in CA for these babies, because there just aren't that many out there. A few on lots here and there and they sell within 7 days of arrival in most cases. No real incentive to clear them out, so no real dickering possibility save for "extras". We did get 3% over invoice, as I mentioned previously, because of the AAA membership we have (and I encourage everyone to ask for it, if they have a Costco or AAA membership). 
Anyway... Northern California get together would be great fun. Who's up for it? Should we start a new thread to get more notice??








- Lorien


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin, spring is here.My car really needs a wash(its first by me)and to tell the truth im a bit afraid with all the leaks ive heard about.I have allready bought the lubricant from VW,but I want to wash it first and see how things go(fingers crossed)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_Hey Kevin, spring is here.My car really needs a wash(its first by me)and to tell the truth im a bit afraid with all the leaks ive heard about.I have allready bought the lubricant from VW,but I want to wash it first and see how things go(fingers crossed)









I've washed mine 3-4 times now, no drips of any kind. If you do get a drip or two on the first wash, at least you will know for sure if the lubricant works or not if the leaks disappear after application.
Kevin


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I've heard of Color choices being Cop magnets but isn't the licence plate on the R32 asking for it ?


hehehe ok, ya, sorry, that was like 10 minutes in photoshop... but I swear I'm going to try and get those plates someday


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (R32bert)*

As I recall you have to explain what the plate means and it must not be inflamatory in nature.. Good Luck







. I'll stick to "MY VW EOS"...


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I've washed mine 3-4 times now, no drips of any kind. If you do get a drip or two on the first wash, at least you will know for sure if the lubricant works or not if the leaks disappear after application.
Kevin








Kevin hi again,well i finally decided to give my EOS the first wash today and guess what no leaks no drops nothing.one thing I did notice was that the roof seals are very rough so tomorrow will apply the lub.......Andy


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_As I recall you have to explain what the plate means ... 

well, I'm still working on that!







Maybe I'll just say that I am collecting speeding tickets haha
I had [USUXORZ] for a while, and the explaination I gave was:
Video game slang for, "you aren't very good at this game."


----------



## vespagirl (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_As I recall you have to explain what the plate means and it must not be inflamatory in nature.. Good Luck







. I'll stick to "MY VW EOS"...

Heh, I think I've seen you around before. You ever on the 101?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Picked up our new Eos tonight! (vespagirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vespagirl* »_ Heh, I think I've seen you around before. You ever on the 101?

All the time, 92-> Redwood Shores Parkway is my daily commute, and I'm often down Los Altos way...


----------

